# Home roasters bean exchange club.....



## jimrobo

Ok so whilst walking home tonight from the pub quiz I was sort of day dreaming about various things and it suddenly occurred to me how good would it be to do some sort of beans exchange with other forum roasters!

I'm always roasting loads and giving them to friends but in reality I have no idea if they are any good or I am looking through rose tinted glasses at them. Anyway I thought how about I get some feedback from other members of the forum. Then I thought ok I can't just randomly send out beans to people so how about if I sent out to someone and they sent me something back? That would be pretty cool!

So..........what do people think? I'm happy to start the ball rolling with a batch?


----------



## seeq

I'm not as far as roasting my own yet. But love the idea for all the roasters out there, a +1 vote from me!


----------



## PaulN

Sounds a good plan. Id be keen to test some and give a review but as above not roasting myself although i will next bean order from Hasbean.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

This is a brilliant idea, I roast about 1kg a month but I'm up for swapping 100g to gauge how my roastery skills are coming along


----------



## jimrobo

ok well I am happy to get the ball rolling! do you want to be the inaugurable member of the bean swap club?


----------



## kevron

Count me in, I roast up to 2kg a month as I get a lot of visitors that come just for the coffee,









I just finished roasting a batch tonight, trying out them decaf beans for my daughter what she wants decaf for I don't know


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Sure I'm in, I will figure out how to PM you my address from this app and I will roast a batch tonight


----------



## chipbutty

Sounds like a great idea. I roast around a kilo a month. Swapping small 100g batches would be great.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm in as well. I roast about 1.5kg per month in my Behmor. I roast VERY dark so don't take beans from me if you dan't like a dark, glossy bean.

I've only bean (ho ho ho) buying my green beans from HasBean until recently but when Steve didn't have any Sumatran beans the last time I needed some, I bought a load of Old Brown Java from Carolyn at Another Coffee. This is my current bean of choice.

What next?

DB


----------



## jimrobo

Well I've just exchanged some. I see we have a few people that are up for it do we need to come up with the heat way or organising it!!!

Anyone got any ideas???


----------



## chipbutty

I'm still up for this. Been busy recently. Just roasted a batch of Java Blawan from Bella Barista's latest bulk buy and thought I'd take some pics.



















Patched up. I need new vent tubing but it still works! The washing will now have a nice odour


----------



## MikeHag

Brilliant. I now have one of these from BB to, sat in a box awaiting Christmas Day. Not allowed to go near it









Looks like a hefty batch of beans in there. Mind if I ask what dry weight you use?


----------



## chipbutty

There's 225g of green beans in there. Post roast it weighed 183g. I used to roast 250g until recently but I changed after reading what other Gene Cafe users were doing. 225g works very well. I bought the Gene in 2008 and love it. I'm still experimenting. At one time I used to roast everything to second crack but I'm trying to preserve a bit more of the varietal flavours now by roasting a minute or so before SC. Some great stuff on the Gene over at HomeRoasters.org. I've been experimenting with Eddie Dove's profiles and using the Android coffee roasting app to try and maintain consistency. I'm sure you'll love it once you get over the initial learning curve


----------



## MikeHag

Great. Thanks


----------



## jimrobo

Mike you have to crack that open before Christmas!!


----------



## lookseehear

Hmm, maybe it should be a monthly thing, where you have a week to say that you want to be involved, then one person matches people up and they exchange addresses. Might take a bit of organising though! I'm up for trying it, although my roasts are a bit experimental at the moment!

I also think that if we're going to be exchanging, it needs feedback to work. As well as trying other people's roasts, I'd be intrigued if anyone had any tips on how to improve mine.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

First bean exchange went well (only 2 participants), shall we arrange another?


----------



## funinacup

Any reviews on eachothers beans? who was involved? Great to see this taking off - I'll happily participate when I've got a roaster


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Kevron kindly sent me a blend, I cant remember the specifics but I'm sure he will post it here for us

It was a fantastic coffee. First I tried it in a chemex and it was smooth and light, I found citrus and herbs.

In a espresso again it was smooth, a little complex but added to the fun of finding citrus fruits

*Please note - my pallatte is still learning as I quit smoking several months ago*


----------



## kevron

Hi filthy_rich85

the blend that I sent you was

33% kenya peaberry

30% Ethiopian Sidamo

37% Papua New Guinea Bunum

this was roasted till just after the first crack if I remember right, which gave a medium roast to the beans

this is a very smooth coffee, full of flavour, delicious


----------



## froggystyle

Would anyone be interested in bring this back to life?

I am willing to share some beans for evaluation, at the minute i tend to think all my roasts are ok, but with being so new to it i have no idea if they are actually ok or garbage!

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## ronsil

I have considered revisiting this idea but I seriously think we need a minimum of four participants to make it interesting otherwise you are only talking with one person who perhaps does not like your style of roast. With four people you get more of a cross section of tastes.

Please indicate any interest. Not too ambitious to begin. Exchange maybe four time a year.

100 gram bags would be a good number to work with.


----------



## froggystyle

Sounds good Ron, lets hope we can get another two people!


----------



## froggystyle

Might be worth notiong that if this was to come back to life, i can only offer pour over as i dont have a machine yet, and when i do get one i am sure my skilss will be limited for a little while yet.

Dave


----------



## GS11

I'd be up for swapping 100g every now and then.....would be a good source of feedback.

Though appreciate some of my lighter roasts may not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## froggystyle

Just need another member to sign up then, anyone??


----------



## ronsil

Just looking at a 'game plan' for this, if it goes forward, to keep expense to minimum with max exposure.

How about each (4) participant in turn has his quarter in which the other 3 submit their 100g.

Work to a pre-defined chart setting out the criteria on which the beans will be considered. That way we will be able to get a concerted opinion on each batch of beans.

If anyone has any initial thoughts on this please speak up.


----------



## froggystyle

Sounds good Ron, how about just 60g though as this is the ratio i tend to work to?


----------



## ronsil

Yes, 60 grams would work which will average 4 per 240 grams roasted.


----------



## froggystyle

Ahh good point Ron, although to get the 240g in the gene would mean a roast bigger due to loss...

Would maybe need to bump the roasts up to 260g to try and hit 240g after.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sorry guys but I've cut back my roasting this year to concentrate on trying as much different types of coffee as possible, otherwise I would have jumped in. Great idea though


----------



## froggystyle

Where abouts in Warks are you Geordie?


----------



## froggystyle

So is anyone else keen for this to happen?

Would really love to share my roasts with someone who can give me honest feedback?


----------

